# Anyone hear anything for more aftermarket parts?



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just chillen outside thinking on what I could do next 🤷🏻*♂. Has anyone heard anything about downpipes or any other aftermarket stuff? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Haven't heard much yet. Will get back to you..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Uni Stage 2 Tune along with Downpipe coming soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sweeeeeet . Hopefully!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Uni Stage 2 Tune along with Downpipe coming soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really!? Definitely getting this. Hopefully the numbers will justify the cost. Stage 1 pretty sweet.

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

Sbdy used RaceChip??


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Poetic50 said:
> 
> 
> > Uni Stage 2 Tune along with Downpipe coming soon.
> ...


 yeah rumors are ranging in the 200s and 255 or higher tourqe figures, would like to be able to hang with a stock mk7 gti or at least keep up a bit


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Just chillen outside thinking on what I could do next 🤷🏻*♂. Has anyone heard anything about downpipes or any other aftermarket stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the spoiler man I wanted the duck bill ish one but I went with the H style carbon one because the duck bill would've taken 2 months to ship out lol


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah that’s what they’ve been saying for a while that they’re on testing stage and stuff I’m not really sure as I haven’t really bought anything since new job and bills.
Did this the other day tho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> I like the spoiler man I wanted the duck bill ish one but I went with the H style carbon one because the duck bill would've taken 2 months to ship out lol


Thanks! Lol. Yea mine took about 2 weeks or so? Cant remember. I really want to put coil overs but I am working on my other car right now. 
One question, If I do coil overs, do I have to change the shocks as well??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> I like the spoiler man I wanted the duck bill ish one but I went with the H style carbon one because the duck bill would've taken 2 months to ship out lol


Oh, also ignore the cardboard under my car . My other car is leaking oil, but Im fixing that soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Thanks! Lol. Yea mine took about 2 weeks or so? Cant remember. I really want to put coil overs but I am working on my other car right now.
> One question, If I do coil overs, do I have to change the shocks as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No coilovers is a set of spring and shock. Then there’s also a shock / spring combo.
Coilovers are better if they’re adjustable since they offer various levels of height without sacrificing the ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> No coilovers is a set of spring and shock. Then there’s also a shock / spring combo.
> Coilovers are better if they’re adjustable since they offer various levels of height without sacrificing the ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right. I feel stupid . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> I like the spoiler man I wanted the duck bill ish one but I went with the H style carbon one because the duck bill would've taken 2 months to ship out lol


What does the H style spoiler look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Oh right. I feel stupid .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol your fine man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> IReapZz said:
> 
> 
> > I like the spoiler man I wanted the duck bill ish one but I went with the H style carbon one because the duck bill would've taken 2 months to ship out lol
> ...


literally just looks like a carbon hellcat spoiler, or the audi a3 devil horn one, I've tried posting pics but the forum won't let me for some reason.


----------

